# Hot/Crazy Matrix



## TAM2013 (Jul 15, 2013)

Really quite amusing, especially at the end:

Hot/Crazy Matrix


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

"Above the crazy line we have your danger zone. This is your redheads, your strippers, anyone named Tiffany, hairdressers."

"Below a five crazy and above an eight hot is your unicorn zone"


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

TAM2013 said:


> Really quite amusing, especially at the end:
> 
> Hot/Crazy Matrix


So funny :grin2:. We laughed at the end bit. I think I am in the fun/crazy zone not quite made it to the wife section yet. Although have been married for 21 years. Still working on it.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Saw that a while ago. Hate to say it but it's pretty damn accurate.


----------



## Alli3fire (Oct 23, 2016)

Everyone wants to think they're a unicorn!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

haha
I do not consider myself hot, yet crazy I am!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

"Crazy is measured from 4 to 10, as of course there is no such a thing as a woman who isn't at least 4 crazy"

"9 hot and only 2 or 3 crazy? You should be careful! That's a dude, you're talking to a tran!"

Heh you should see the woman's version at the end 
This is the extended version: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKWmFWRVLlU


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

TAM2013 said:


> Really quite amusing, especially at the end:
> 
> Hot/Crazy Matrix


But this guy didn't come up with this....he stole it from How I Met Your Mother...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smEQjuzjyXs


----------

